# Apple TV demande



## Patrowski (25 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède un air port express pour envoyer la musique de mes appareils ios sur mes enceintes et envoyer le wifi dans tout l'appart. 

Ce qu'il me manque c'est d'envoyer des vidéos de mon iPad par exemple canal+ à la demande l'envoyer sur ma tv. 

J'ai penser à Apple TV pensez vous que c'est le meilleur moyen et hormis l'utilisation pour envoyer les vidéos est-il utile ? 

Cordialement.


----------



## g.robinson (25 Août 2014)

Apple TV permet ça en effet. Pour le reste,n'en ayant pas, le laisse les autres répondre.


----------



## tboy (27 Août 2014)

>et hormis l'utilisation pour envoyer les vidéos est-il utile ?

Bin oui, tu as accès à un catalogue incroyable de films, documentaire et séries. 
Et si tu te crées un compte US, c'est la fête


----------



## Patrowski (27 Août 2014)

Le compte US c'est à dire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2014)

Oui l'Apple TV te permettra de lire tes vidéos iPad sur ta télévision.
Elle permet aussi d'écouter ta musique iCloud sur la télévision, tes films/séries TV achetées sur iTunes.
Puis elle a aussi quelques applications comme YouTube, Vevo.
Tu peux aussi envoyer l'écran de ton iPad/iPhone ou Mac sur la télévision avec l'Apple TV.
Enfin, tu peux accéder à tes photos pour faire un diaporama par exemple.


----------

